# My TT 3.2 with a new color and mods (new pics)



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello,
The original color was Dolomite Grey , I chouse the color Crystal Palladium Grey from Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren because i think is unique , i hope u like it
Some pics


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

Low Quality pictures , when i mounted the XYZ suspension and Goodridge brake lines


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

This is the car from where i inspire myself


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

My TT have a new Longlife exhaust , i'm very happy with the new sound ... here are some pictures.


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

The best tail pipe ever


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey,
I did some pictures after i change the antenna , the wheels and i paint the interior of the headlights


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

Pipercross Evo Induction kit


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

I cut my hood , my air filter need some cooling so i use a scoop from a Nissan GTR , the result is great , and i like the air filter noise , soon i will paint the hood ...


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Love the color. You're a brave man to cut into your hood.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

OMG OMG OMG!!! Such a great looking car and WTF did you do to your hood!! Nooooo!!! :banghead:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

this color is breathe taking!


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

SteveAngry said:


> Love the color. You're a brave man to cut into your hood.


 Thank you



GT-ER said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!! Such a great looking car and WTF did you do to your hood!! Nooooo!!! :banghead:


Why ? because i wanted :what: 



FatAce said:


> this color is breathe taking!


Thank you very much


----------



## Von Stiegan (Feb 20, 2013)

Look ace bud..Nice to see people still spending some coin on em..:thumbup:


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Wow. I love the color man.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Very well done :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Love the color choice. :thumbup:


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

You reduced the cross section of ambient air by slanting the inlet. Air is moving front to back, not diagonal left.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Amazing color!

And amazed at all the work you put into it


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*wow takes guts*

to cut into the hood! Bravo! Paint looks black sometimes and gunmetal others..


----------



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks tits man


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

Von Stiegan said:


> Look ace bud..Nice to see people still spending some coin on em..:thumbup:


Thank you 



steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Wow. I love the color man.


Thank you 



[email protected] said:


> Very well done :thumbup:


Thank you 



20v master said:


> Love the color choice. :thumbup:


Thank you 



Kacz07 said:


> You reduced the cross section of ambient air by slanting the inlet. Air is moving front to back, not diagonal left.


Good point , but Lamborghini Murcielago have air vents on a part and not on the other .. that mean that that car have aerodynamic problems?



Converted2VW said:


> Amazing color!
> Thank you
> 
> And amazed at all the work you put into it





spydox said:


> to cut into the hood! Bravo! Paint looks black sometimes and gunmetal others..


Thank you



becker780 said:


> Looks tits man


))

And i'm sorry if my english is not perfect


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Can you get the S5 wheels back? Sexiest wheels on a TT imo


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Can you get the S5 wheels back? Sexiest wheels on a TT imo


I can put them back , but i prefer performance in front of the look , the new alloys are much lighter


----------



## newhaus (Jan 16, 2009)

great color:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous color. Great choice.


----------



## H_C (May 4, 2007)

Great color, nice pictures, and an amazing car. Looks good man


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

newhaus said:


> great color:thumbup::thumbup:





lucpost said:


> Absolutely gorgeous color. Great choice.





H_C said:


> Great color, nice pictures, and an amazing car. Looks good man


Thank you very much


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

EBC Yellowstuff Pads


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

:screwy:


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

LF_gottron said:


> :screwy:


???


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Nice car, i love to see how much work you did to that car... but please change the color of those pads to black


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

peter139 said:


> Nice car, i love to see how much work you did to that car... but please change the color of those pads to black


Thank you very much , i will not change the pads color , EBC make them yellow i will let them this way :beer:


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

Today the car was prepared to be paint again , i will paint the hood , bumper and fenders.


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

Painted


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

The finish car , i paint the fenders , the bumper , bonnet , smoked fender lights , and repaint the wheels in black matt.


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

400 HP audi S3


----------



## Von Stiegan (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks great! Lil' scoop on the hood came out really good! :thumbup:


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

Von Stiegan said:


> Looks great! Lil' scoop on the hood came out really good! :thumbup:


Thank you eace:


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

My Exhaust , custom exhaust manifold , "Y" pipe and cat back


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

Almost finished


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

very nice


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank youeace:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

dont love the whole "blacked out" look but cars definitely coming together


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

Will come togheder very soon :thumbup:


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

After the new remap the gearbox need an upgrade ,sport oil filter , new oil , new clutches , new valves for higher pressure and new bearings.


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

very nice work :thumbup:


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

I change XYZ coilover suspension with a new Eibach Pro Street S inox made by KW .

Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

My brake calipers are ready 

Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

My car next to one of the most powerful Golf 6 in the world 680 CP și 622 Nm (xht20)


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I like seeing updates on this thing. Nice work.:beer:

The holes in the bumper make my heart hurt.  The lip looks good though.


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I like seeing updates on this thing. Nice work.:beer:
> 
> The holes in the bumper make my heart hurt.  The lip looks good though.


Thank you very much


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Great exhaust work! Are those nutserts in the front bumper to attach the lip?


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Great exhaust work! Are those nutserts in the front bumper to attach the lip?


Thank you , yes those holes are hutserts


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

xenadrina said:


> Thank you , yes those holes are hutserts


I thought so. That was a great idea:thumbup:


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> I thought so. That was a great idea:thumbup:


Thank u , will be easy to change the lip with a new one


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

xenadrina said:


> Thank u , will be easy to change the lip with a new one


That was my first thought. Easy to take on and off and uses better fasteners than OEM:laugh:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> I thought so. That was a great idea:thumbup:


That was a great idea! I think I just might do the same thing when I buy the cupra


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

lucpost said:


> That was a great idea! I think I just might do the same thing when I buy the cupra


Yup if I ever do that my friend has a nutsert tool already. Just make sure you get a decent one:thumbup:


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

Next to 1500 HP Nissan GTR "Spartacus", 8.3 sec /281km/h on 400m


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

A crazy man


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

wtf man... Glad he was caught on camera... 

Cool to see the window tint in action holding the rest of the glass together, though the damage is done. Any other damage aside from broken rear glass and debris everywhere?


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

Kacz07 said:


> You reduced the cross section of ambient air by slanting the inlet. Air is moving front to back, not diagonal left.





xenadrina said:


> Good point , but Lamborghini Murcielago have air vents on a part and not on the other .. that mean that that car have aerodynamic problems?


What I believe he is saying is that since you installed the air scoop at a slant (like in the GTR) and not straight and inline with body ( and with the air as it passes over your car from front to back) you're reducing the effectiveness of the scoop. This is because the air is not flowing directly inline with the scoop, it's being captured at an angle because you installed the scoop at an angle.

Also sorry to hear about your car, that's messed up!


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

Preview ...


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

Beautiful work! Loving every bit of it, keep it up! Hope they catch that prick!


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

wow looks nice


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

tt_kcalb_nevar said:


> Beautiful work! Loving every bit of it, keep it up! Hope they catch that prick!





peter139 said:


> wow looks nice



Thank you very much


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

Rear seat delete ...


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

tombrian102 said:


> nice post thanx for sharing.. this realy helped for my concept of my new carrrr


Thank you very much


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Amazing interior


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

peter139 said:


> Amazing interior


Thank you very much


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Loving the interior work!!!

Great job! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

Morio said:


> Loving the interior work!!!
> 
> Great job! :thumbup::beer:


Thank you very much


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

where you get dem farbon cybers?


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

I made them , real carbon fiber ...


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm thinking to sell my interior


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Your car turned out amazing!


----------



## tehfalcon (Aug 23, 2014)

This is my inspiration car.

I have a Black 2004 3.2L S-Line TT.

I LOVE. the color of this one.


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you very much


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

Custom front lip spoiler...


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)




----------

